# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Edmond Tupja

## deti_bajri

Francesk Armadhi

*Poezi Erotike* 

I gjatë , i thatë, por jo i ngratë (siç e përkufizon shpesh vetveten), Francesk Armadhi, tashmë 69 vjeç, nuk është larguar asnjëherë nga fshati ku ka lindur; që në djalërinë e hershme, ka kultivuar fshehurazi prindërve e mësuesve një poezi erotike plot afsh, pjesë nga e cila pranoi më në fund t'i botonte në këtë faqe. Pyetjes përse ka shkruar vetëm poezi erotike, ai iu përgjigj thjesht sepse historikisht, madje edhe etimologjikisht, fjala "eros" lidhet me jetën; "s'ka asgjë jashtë jetës - thekson ai - vetë poezia, vetë arti nuk mund të ekzistojnë jashtë këtij procesi biologjik e njëherazi shpirtëror; meqenëse, të paktën deri më sot, përtëritja jetësore kalon detyrimisht nëpërmjet seksit, poezia e mirëfilltë erotike duhet të zërë vendin që meriton edhe në Shqipëri". Por, sipas tij, "erotizmi nuk ka asgjë të përbashkët me pornografinë, ai e fisnikëron njeriun deri tek trupi i tij, tek hiret e nuret epshndjellëse, sepse këto nuk i ndan nga ndjenja e dashurisë, kurse pornografia e përdhos trupin pikërisht se e ndan artificialisht nga kjo ndjenjë e papërsëritshme". 

Edmond Tupja


Si bajloz i babëzitur

Trupi yt elastik
Mikun tim 
E bën nevrik,
E tendos,
E fryn, e rrit
Vinç përpjetë
Natë e ditë
Falë kratereve vullkanikë.

Dy krateret lart
Krejt trëndafil
I kafshoj përherë
Si kafshë e katil,
I thith thellë
Gjer në lëng,
Butë e egër i lëndoj
Herë me dhëmbë,
Herë me thonj.

Të tretin krater poshtë
Në luginë të pyllëzuar,
Në atë shpellë t'errësuar
Ti e fsheh si xhevahir
Unë e lëpij si i tërbuar,
E zmadhoj me pahir
Për një pikë mjalt' të kripur
Dhe me të s'kam të ngirë
Si bajloz i babëzitur… 


Përgjërim për arin

Kur ma mban arin me duar
Si mikrofon për të kënduar,
Me ty dua for ta lidh,
Ta ngul thellë brenda në ith.
Por ithi yt është zemëruar,
Se ky ar e ka tradhtuar
Të tjerave duke u dhuruar
Lotë qumështi të kulluar.

Të lutem mos i mbaj mëri,
Ari im zgjatet si bri,
Se për ithra ka uri,

Ka uri e s'ngopet dot,
E tërheq, e thith çdo gropë,
Mjaft ta ketë emrin gop…


Syri yt vertikal

Syri yt vertikal
Më bën të hingëllij
Si kalë,
Si vullkan 
Të hedh valë, 
Të lëvrij 
Mu si ngjalë
Në pusin tënd
Me mjaltë.

Syrit tënd vertikal
Me vërtik i vij
Vërdallë,
E sodis plot
Me mall,
Se kam etje,
Se kam mall
T'ia thith 
Lëngun e rrallë.

Syrin tënd vertikal
Si shenjtor
Me dritë në ballë
E spërkat
Ditë e natë
E bëj helaq,
Veç në fund
Ai më tkurr
E më zgërlaq…


Thellë nën ferexhe 

Thellë nën ferexhe
Leshin mëndafsh ma ke, 
Ngordha të futem atje
Skifter për atë fole ;

Nën ferexhe thellë,
Në më të ëmblën shpellë,
Do t'tendosem dru e hell
Që të t'ngre lart në qiell.

Nën ferexhe poshtë
Do t'ta ngul një gozhdë
Mu tek arra pa lëvozhgë
Që të qash mu si zoçkë.

Poshtë nën ferexhe,
Atje ku epshi rri e fle
Mes thesarit të pafe,
Lërmë sot të bëj një be :

Dije, pra, se me një lëng
Sa të lehtë edhe të rëndë
Do t'ta lag sekretin tënd
Anekënd, anekënd…


Kur Zamira…

Kur Zamira zbuloi ekzistencën
E orgazmës zulmëmadhe,
Tutje e flaku velenxën
Dhe qau si sorkadhe.

Qau ithin cipëshpuar
Nga shtiza e epshit plot zjarr
Dhe, ndonëse e lënduar,
Kërkoi sërish të bukurin ar.

Dhe ari u fry gjithë nur,
I sertë, me damarët nyje,
Nga syri i tij prush e purpur
Dolën lot të nxehtë si yje.

I mori Zamira lotët e rrallë
Me buzët e saj flak'e borë,
I thithi me afsh, i piu me mall,
Ato pika nektari mashkullor.


Lutja e mikut

Ith i bukur fol me gojë,
Lërma lëngun të pikojë,
Sa më thellë të kullojë
Që të qash, të ulërish.

Lërma lëngun të pikojë,
Zgavrën tënde ta zgafllojë,
Kafshën tënde ta kafshojë
Që të qash, të ulërish.

Sa më thellë të kullojë
Lëng i rrallë, moj shebojë,
Për lezet të të gëzojë
Që të qash, të ulërish.

Që të qash, të ulërish,
Pa pushim të më lëpish,
Se jam kockë edhe mish,
Thithmë, thithmë ti sërish.


Kokrra e Kafes

Ditën kur Zoti të krijoi
Një kokërr kafe të blatoi
Dhe zemërgjerë, aty për aty,
Diku poshtë ta ngjiti ty.

Ta ngjiti ty vertikalisht,
I dha jetë, i dha mish,
Pastaj më thirri e më tha:
"Atë kokërr kafe mos e nga!

Mos e nga e mos e kruaj,
Ndryshe mendja do të luajë,
Se s'ke mulli që ta bluash,
Në pleqëri do të vuash!"

Unë Atë nuk e dëgjova,
Kokrrën e kafes e shijoi:
Mjaltë e kripë me erë ftoi!
Nga trutë fare më shkalloi.

Atëher' Zotit kaq fisnik
I kërkova një ibrik
Lëngun kafes për t'ia pirë,
Se me të s'kisha të ngirë.
Dëshirën Ai ma plotësoi,
Veç ibrikun s'ma vu në gojë, 
Por ma vendosi diku poshtë,
Me lëfyt hem mish, hem kockë.
..................................................

Sot që u plaka, shumë po vuaj,
Me këtë lëfyt asgjë më s'kruaj,
Se kockë bëhet në të rrallë
E prej vitesh jam në hall.

S'gjej dot për be kokërr kafe,
Natë e ditë merrem me llafe,
Kokrra e kafes është për të tjerë,
O pleqëri, moshë e përmjerë!…

*Poezi Erotike*

_Keto poezi jane botuar ne numrin e sotshem te "Gazeta Shqiptare", dt  01/12/2002.
Une nuk mbaj asnje pergjegjsi per emrin ose pseudonimin e autorit te tyre._

----------


## dodoni

Shume poezi te bukura edhe une sa po i lexova ne Gazeta Shqiptare dhe mendoj se me te vertete ky autor ka merituar cmimin Nobel, per vet faktin qe shkruan ne nje menyre origjinale dhe pa asnje ndrojtje dhe turp per erotiken. 
Pshd. 
Dodoni

----------


## Puhiza

Edhe une i kam lexuar ato krijimet e "Ceskut", dhe nuk mu duk fare pornografi por nje erotizem nga ai lloj te cilin e kerkojme te gjithe. plus qe aty flitet per ca te verteta qe...jane vertet te verteta
Urime autorit.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Triptik*

(Nen stilin e Pikasos me motiv popullor shqiptar)

Oh, nje grua lakuriq,

Ne fund te barkut

Nje iriq!



Oh, nje burre lakuriq,

Ne fund te barkut

Dy kokrra fiq!


O iriq,

Mos ha fiq,

E ke dhomen plot me miq!...

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Diten kur zoti te krijoi

Nje kokerr kafe te blatoi

Dhe zemergjere aty per aty,

Diku poshte ta ngjiti ty.




Ta ngjiti ty vertikalisht,

I dha jete, i dha mish,

Pastaj me thirri dhe me tha:

"Ate kokerr kafe mos e nga!




Mos e nga e mos e kruaj,

Ndryshe mendja do te luaje,

Se s'ke mulli qe ta bluash,

Ne pleqeri do te vuash!"




Une Ate nyk e degjova,

Kokrren e kafes e shijova:

Mjalte e kripe me ere ftoi!

Nga trute fare me shkalloi.




Ateher' Zotit kaq fisnik

i kerkova nje ibrik

Lengun kafes per t'ia pire,

Se me te s'kisha te ngire.




Deshiren Ai ma plotesoi,

Vec Ibrikun s'ma vu ne goje,

Por ma vendosi diku poshte,

Me lefyt hem mish, hem kocke.



.............................



Sot qe u plaka, shume po vuaj,

Me kete lefyt asgje me s'kruaj,

Se kocke behet ne te rralle

e prej vitesh jam ne hall.




S'gjej dot per be kokerr kafe,

Nate e dite merrem me llafe,

Kokrra e kafes eshte per te tjere,

O pleqeri, moshe e permjere!....

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Fije bari kaq e bute

Rri e strukesh fort e urte

Kur askush nuk te josh,

Thua s;vlen asnje groshe.



Por kur me doren prush

Qe nga larg te djeg dikush,

Ti si dege fryhesh, rritesh,

Lart, me lart nis e ngjitesh.



Ja, dora kuvendon me ty,

Lot' i bardhe te del ne sy,

Nga dege behesh trung peme,

Te tjerat jane thashetheme...

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Kur Zamira zbuloi ekzistencen

E orgazmes zulmemadhe,

Tutje e flaku velenxen

Dhe qau si sorkadhe.



Qau ithin cipeshpuar

Nga shtiza e epshit plot zjarr

Dhe, ndonese e lenduar,

Kerkoi serish te bukurin ar.



Dhe ari u fry gjithe nur,

I serte, me damare nyje,

Nga syri i tij prush e purpur

Dolen lot te nxehte si yje.


I mori Zamira lotet e rralle

Me buzet e saj flak'e bore,

I thithi me afsh, i piu me mall,

Ato pika nektari mashkullor.

----------


## shigjeta

Shkeputur nga libri *Trotuaret e trishtimit*

*Te prek*

Te prek me duar
Te prek me sy
Te prek me zemer
Dhe e di
Qe ti ske emer
Se me ke mua
Ne kete hon
Dhe te them
Qe te dua
Pergjithmone
Kur jam vetem
Kur jam me ty
Kur te prek me ze
Kur te fus ne sy
Kur te marr siper meje
Te puth te perkedhel
Me butesi rrufeje
Kur te zoteroj thelle
Kur e tejshpoj me afsh
Trupin tend si mendafsh
Kur te trondis ne shpirt
O trishtim kaq i brisht!


*A te kujtohet*

A te kujtohet kur beme dashuri
Per here te pare
Ne driten e xixellonjave

Nuk e di se kush na kishte lidhur
As pse nata nuk kishte frike
Prej nesh

Di vetem qe ti ishe e bukur
E brishte dhe e plagosur kaq embel
Sa une harrova emrin tim


*Nje kenge*

Nje kenge se ciles I kam harruar
Melodine
E kam ne buze e se them dot

E dija dje
Se di me sot

E dija dje
Se ishte e ndaluar

Se di me sot
Diçka nga vetja kam tradhetuar

Nje kenge 
Nje cope jete
Kthyer ne kujtim te mjegullt
Anonim

Diçka eshte thyer
Ne zerin tim

----------


## shigjeta

*U keput teli*

U keput teli
Ne gishtat e kitaristit
Dhe dhembja mbeti
Ne zgavren e zemres

Ne gishtat e kitaristit
Endrra u be fjolle pikellimi
Ne oxhakun e saj ra nje yll
Nje yll si sy ujku

Dhe dhembja mbeti
Per te pergenjeshtruar mbreterit
Qe zvarranikeve u premtojne
Krahe shqiponje

Ne zgavren e zemres
Nga dashuria per jeten
U keput teli i vetem 
I kitares se shpreses


*Mbijetese*

Dikush me mesoi qysh ne vogeli
Qe dyer e dritare te vogla te medha
Jane bere per tu mbyllur nga brenda
Qe njeriu te jetoje ne nje kala

Heshta e heshtjes
Mu ngul me ngulm ne jete
Hyra ne vetvete e sdola me 
Bota u be thike e mprehte

U vesha me gur betonarme
Dhe prita gjate
Nen peshen e nje ankthi te pamate

Prita 
Humba shume
Pak gje shpetova

Por mbijetova.


*Denimi*

U denuan mendime ndjenja dhe njerez
U denua edhe Koka-Kola me saksofonin
U denuan kenge drama e romane
U denua edhe heshtja me trishtimin

U denua e veçanta dhe intimja
U denua meshira dhe e bukura
U denua çka ishte me njerezorja
U denuan gjithe iluzionet e humbura

Por njeriu nuk e vrau veten
Dhe priti

----------


## shigjeta

*Shtepia ime*

Shtepia ime ishte zemer
Zemren e kisha me &#231;ati

Dikur atje kur isha i vogel
Erdhi me vrap nje njeri

As e njihja, as me njihte
Por qe te dy zume miqesi

Ai qe me erdhi duke rendur
Njeri fatkeq, njeri i trembur
Brenda ne shtepi
Brenda ne zemer
Ishte shpirt, kishte nje emer
Qe nuk e kam harruar
Ne jeten time te trishtuar
E ndiqnin me qen te eger
Ne liste e kishin
Ne shenjester

E ndiqnin, me ndoqen
Shtepine ma dogjen
Por zemren jo

Se miku im, nje poet
Per te me shpetuar
U dorezua vete

Shtepia ime, s'eshte me zemra
Zemren e kam pa &#231;ati


*Ti pandeh*

Ti pandeh se te kam humbur
Por ti je brenda meje
Me mure te dashur rrethuar

Qe t'i shembesh keto mure
Duhet te kthehet koha e Mesjetes
Por kjo eshte thjeshte e pamundur
.............&#231;menduri e persosur
Se te kam futur mes jetes 
sime te plagosur


*Kam kohe*

Kam kohe qe pres nje shenje, nje gjest
Te shoh di&#231;ka te bukur, pastaj le te vdes

Te shoh di&#231;ka
Pa frike, pa tmerr
Di&#231;ka timen
Qe askush s'ma merr

Te shoh di&#231;ka
Te kthjellet, te re
Nje drite te bute
Nje jete pa re

Te shoh di&#231;ka
Qe quhet dashuri
Per &#231;do mendim
Per &#231;do njeri

Kam kohe qe pres nje shenje, nje gjest
Te shoh di&#231;ka te bukur, pastaj le te vdes

----------


## shigjeta

*U thye*

U thye krejt natyrshem
Ne duart tona
Pikerisht kur e prisnim nje gje te tille
Me padurimin me te qyteteruar

U thye por megjithate
Qe e bukur
Qe e trishtuar
E detyruar te thyhej nje dite

Kjo enderr e erret
Plot mall per drite


*Me kot*

Me kot e hap gazeten
Ate qe shpirti ta kerkon
Aty ske per ta gjetur

Radion e hap me kot
Ate qe zemra ta kerkon 
Aty se degjon dot

Kujtimet me kot i hap
Per te mbijetuar sado pak
Zeri i tyre eshte lak

Jeta eshte polieder
Tel me gjemba kujtimet jane
Ti gjithmone nga ana tjeter

----------


## shigjeta

*Pritja eshte...*

Pritja eshte litar i tendosur 
Dhe dashuria gershere e rende
Qe ti perpiqesh ta ngresh me te dy duart
Por duart t'i kane lidhur me zinxhire te hidhur
Atehere ti perpiqesh t'i zgjidhesh ato
Dhe koha iken moskokeçarese ndaj mundimit tend
Atehere ti perpiqesh te mbash kohen
Por kjo eshte rraskapitese e padurureshme
Nje çast ti mbeshtetesh tek litari i pritjes
Dhe befas ndodh mrekullia
Zemra te rreh kaq furishem sa litari merr zjarr
Ti s'ke nevoje per gershere ne duar
Pritja merr fund dashuria vjen
Por nderkohe zemra te ka pushuar

----------


## shigjeta

*Kaq i lodhur*

Kaq i lodhur isha ne shpirt
Sa gjumi me kapi ne çast
Kur hapa syte ne enderr 
Isha bere vele e bardhe

Befas deti u mbush me brire
Dhe mua me futen ne nje shporte
Pluskoja lidhur me zinxhire
I denuar te mbytesha ne port

Pastaj me lyen me te zeze
E me gjymtuan bujarisht
Nje lot leshova ne zgjim e siper
Kaq i lodhur isha ne shpirt

----------


## shigjeta

*Shiu gërvisht*

Shiu gërvisht
Vertikalisht
Peisazhin shurdh

Vështroj, kërkoj
Nëpër hapësirë
Dhe humb

Humb fillin
E ëndërrimit
Që larg të shpie
Humb pas vijave 
Të shiut në dritare
Pa dritë, pa hije

Pa dritë, pa hije
Rri e pres
Një copë qiell blu
Një hap, një trokitje
Një fjalë, një gjest
Diçka, diku...

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## shigjeta

*Ne keto dite*

Ne keto dite lidhur nyje
Njeriu s'mund te jete shkemb
Ai ka nevoje edhe per yje
Edhe per henen qe u tremb

Njeriu s'eshte fosil i thare
Diçka te bute ka ne brendesi
Ndonese i urte dhe i marre
Vetes shtigjet mire ia di

Ne keto dite nyje lidhur
Vetem drita s'eshte e hidhur


*Ende jam*

Ende jam qendroj ne kemb
Mes dy rrahjesh zemra dhemb

Dashurrejtja po me ndjek
Zjarr i saj me ftoh me djeg

Une asaj s'i shmangem dot
Ne çdo hap gezim e lot'

Ajo eshte katedrale
çdo gje tjeter eshte banale

Bashkejetoj une me te
Nje kambane kam ne ze

Nje kambane qe me mban zgjuar
Me gjithe boten ngaterruar

----------


## shigjeta

*Pema*

Kur e prene te gjithe e pane
Por askush nuk foli
As ai qe e mbolli

Kur e dogjen te gjithe e pane
Por askush uje s'i hodhi
As ai qe e mbolli

Kur u be prush te gjithe erdhen
Te ngrohen fare prane
Te gjithe ata qe heshten

Pas denimit qe i dhane


*Brenda lotit*

Syte i ke me rrathe te zinj
Nje mall a brenge te endet,
brenda lotit

Gjithcka tjeter eshte e huaj

Une jam jasht' teje,
diku prane

Jeta eshte arene cirku,
te them
Mbylli syte ne zemren time,
me besimin blu te nates,
dhe lerme t'i marr rathet e zinj.
Si xhongler trishtimi,
te luaj, pastaj te zhdukem me to,
qe ti te rigjesh gezimin
brenda lotit

Gjithcka tjeter eshte e huaj
Une per ty vuajtjen bluaj


*Emrin tend*

Emrin tend askush s'e di
A je enderr apo vetmi
A je thike apo kajsi

Emrin tend askush s'e di
A je akull apo zjarrmi
A je qejf apo marri

Emrin tend askush s'e di
A je prush apo vec hi
A je zgjedhe apo liri

----------


## Fiori

Shume prekse dhe te ndjera ne pergjithsi - nuk mund te rrija pa e permendur.


Do vecoja 'Kaq i Lodhur' dhe 'Pema'...

----------


## Jorgo Telo

Sapo lexova poezite e z.Edmond Tupe, per shkrimet e te cilit, sic e kam theksuar dhe me pare, kam konsiderate. Poezite qe shkruan poeti gojetar Tupe rrezatojne nivel artistik, ndjeshmeri te lexueshme dhe percjellin emocionet e "hallet" e moshes sone; se dhe une i perkas moshes se flokeve te thinjur tani...
            Boll qe te kenaqemi dhe me kujtimet tash e tutje, zoti Edmond!
            Te lumte per rrjedhshmerine e larmine e vargjeve poetike
            Urimet te vine nga JORZAGORITI (Jorgo S. Telo) anetar i te njejtit forum

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## shigjeta

*Frut pafundesie*

Trishtimi eshte nje frut pafundesie
Si heshtja e maleve pertej dritares sime

Aty kryqezohen shtigjet e endrrave te nderprera
Aty zbuten ujqerit e urrejtjeve te vjetra

Aty gjaku kthehet ne vere te hidhur
Dhe deh mendimet, deh ankthet e zgjidhur

Aty e verteta plot plage dergjet e lodhur
A thua ne syte e verber diçka te kete ndodhur

Aty dikush troket i ndrojtur ne oret e vona
Eshte nje ze i harruar apo ndoshta jehona

Mes heshtjes se maleve pertej dritares sime
Trishtimi eshte nje frut pafundesie

----------


## GeoF

Poezia eshte e mrekullueshme dhe kur behet fjale per profesorin e nderuar , qe eshte njekohesisht njohes i i leksikut dhe i fjale se artit me perkthimet dhe studimet e tij, ajo (poezia) behet 10 here magjike.
Pershendetje poeteve dhe jete te pafund artit te te vertete........Genti Banaj

----------

